# Shows in the L.A. area



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Are there any Pigeon Shows in the L.A. area within the next couple of weeks or months? I've yet to go to one and would like some info from those of you around the Los Angeles area.

Thanks,
Henry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Henry,

George Simon, Risingstarfans, and Margarret are probably the best ones to tell us about any shows in the area. I don't know of any that are coming up anytime soon, but there ARE some great shows here in Southern California. 

Let's give our show bird members a chance to see this and respond.

Terry


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

There are no more shows in California until September when the Los Angeles Pigeon Club has its young bird show in Irvine, CA other than a couple county fairs that allow junior exhibitors. 

The nearest all breed show for the next few months is one held near St. George Utah in early Feb. There are a few specialty shows in Feb., Jacobins and Fantails in San Bernardino, and I believe English Trumpeters have one also.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi HENRY, For the most part the show season is over until OCT. There are a few that are held but none in the LA area until SEPT.and that is a young bird show. The DEL MAR FAIR in JUNE, FRESNO in OCT. The LA club and the SAN DIEGO METRO CLUB do have what they call table shows at their meetings but these are realy not a true show just a thing to fill in some of the meeting night. When the show season starts we will be posting the shows. * GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> There are no more shows in California until September when the Los Angeles Pigeon Club has its young bird show in Irvine, CA other than a couple county fairs that allow junior exhibitors.
> 
> The nearest all breed show for the next few months is one held near St. George Utah in early Feb. There are a few specialty shows in Feb., Jacobins and Fantails in San Bernardino, and I believe English Trumpeters have one also.





> Hi HENRY, For the most part the show season is over until OCT. There are a few that are held but none in the LA area until SEPT.and that is a young bird show. The DEL MAR FAIR in JUNE, FRESNO in OCT. The LA club and the SAN DIEGO METRO CLUB do have what they call table shows at their meetings but these are realy not a true show just a thing to fill in some of the meeting night. When the show season starts we will be posting the shows. GEORGE


Thanks for the info guys!, I'll be looking out for the dates. Is this where I would go to find the dates? An all breed show would be a great one to attend for my first show experience! I guess I'll have to wait until Sept. comes around. Do they have pigeons for sale at these shows? I know I'm gonna want to buy some....

Risingstarfans, I noticed that you live in the high desert! Where exactly do you live? I live in Lancaster.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi HENRY, Yes they do have pigeons for sale at these shows.What breed of birds do you have and what breeds are you looking for?* GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi HENRY, Yes they do have pigeons for sale at these shows.What breed of birds do you have and what breeds are you looking for?* GEORGE


Hey George, Yeah, I've got 5 homers at the moment which I plan on breeding. I want a flock of about 20-30 homers. I'm also interested in having maybe some german beauty homers, dragoon, and show racers. Will these types be available for sale at the all breed shows?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Henry, Its hard to tell what will be for sale at the shows the bigger shows have more to pick from, but you never know what will show up at the smaller shows I belong to the American Show Racer Club and we meet in RIVERSIDE the second Saturday of the month. Do you race your homers?* GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Henry, Its hard to tell what will be for sale at the shows the bigger shows have more to pick from, but you never know what will show up at the smaller shows I belong to the American Show Racer Club and we meet in RIVERSIDE the second Saturday of the month. Do you race your homers?* GEORGE


I will eventually want to race my homers in the future. For now I will loft fly with the hatches I get from my prisoner birds. I want to get my feet wet before I dive into full on racing. I've learned a lot about training YB's in this forum so I'll give that a go first and maybe next year I will be more confident and participate in actual club race. I'm also interested in the show side of pigeons, hence my want for some show racers, dragoon, and german beauty. I just love the look of those particular breeds. The show racers have a very clean and regal look to them that draws me in and the dragoon and german beauty pigeons are so large and manly and demands attention. I just gotta have a pair at some point. Hopefully I will see some for sale at the show in Sept.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Risingstarfans, I noticed that you live in the high desert! Where exactly do you live? I live in Lancaster.


I live in the Victor Valley, quite a hike from you.

George is the guy you really want to talk to about ASR's, his specialty. As far as dragoons and GBH, they aren't too common here in CA, but there are a few around. The LAPC has a monthly meeting on the second Thursday of each month, in El Monte. There is a big impromptu sale every month in the parking lot, though I haven't seen too many birds there that I would call good quality....just pigeons.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> I live in the Victor Valley, quite a hike from you.
> 
> George is the guy you really want to talk to about ASR's, his specialty. As far as dragoons and GBH, they aren't too common here in CA, but there are a few around. The LAPC has a monthly meeting on the second Thursday of each month, in El Monte. There is a big impromptu sale every month in the parking lot, though I haven't seen too many birds there that I would call good quality....just pigeons.


Victor Valley is quit a hike! Anyways, thanks for the info, I think I'll wait until the big show in Sept. Do think they'll have some of the breeds that I want there?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I think I'll wait until the big show in Sept. Do think they'll have some of the breeds that I want there?


Almost sure to have birds of interest to you! Here's some links to pictures I took at the LAPC Lawn Shows for the past three years:

2006 LAPC Lawn Show

2007 LAPC Lawn Show

2008 LAPC Lawn Show

Terry


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Terry thanks for sharing those wonderful pictures! Now I'm even more excited to go! George's American Show Racers are awesome!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Terry thanks for sharing those wonderful pictures! Now I'm even more excited to go! George's American Show Racers are awesome!


 *Thank you HENRY but I must tell you that my American show racers are a long way from being the best. The club I belong to meets in Riverside on the second Saturday of ever month the next meet will be in Feb. I also must tell you that the American Show Racer is just a show bird and is not raced. In any event if you would like to come to one of our meetings let me know and I will give you instructions on how to get there.* GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey George, I go by what I see and to me the show racers that I say in those pictures were very nice! I'm by no means an expert of the breed but I've done some research via the web and just by looks alone your birds look just as good as some of the prized champion birds that I've seen online, IMO. I kinda figured that you couldn't race a Show Racer but can you let them out to fly around the loft? What about Dragoons and German Beauties, can they be let out of the loft? Sorry for the many questions. 

I live about an 1 and 20 mins from Riverside but I might be able to plan a saturday to come down and check out your club. If you can PM me directions coming from the I-15 South with the address and time that would be great.

Thanks, Henry


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I live about an 1 and 20 mins from Riverside but I might be able to plan a saturday to come down and check out your club. If you can PM me directions coming from the I-15 South with the address and time that would be great.


Gonna sneak down the 138 past my place, huh? 

Oh, that's right, I dont do anything but fantails.....


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> Gonna sneak down the 138 past my place, huh?
> 
> Oh, that's right, I dont do anything but fantails.....


Lol, yeah that would be the best option to take I think.... Have you been down that way? If so how long does it take you?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Pageant Of Pigeons Pics*

Henry and all .. some of you are new members and perhaps have not seen these photos either. Other members have also posted photos from the Pageant Of Pigeons .. if you search on Pageant Of Pigeons, you should find all the threads and links:

2007 Pageant Of Pigeons

2008 Pageant Of Pigeons

Terry

PS: Henry, if you end up going past Risingstarfans' place, just pick him up and take him with you to the ASR meeting .. a little impromptu Pigeon-Talk gathering that way!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Henry and all .. some of you are new members and perhaps have not seen these photos either. Other members have also posted photos from the Pageant Of Pigeons .. if you search on Pageant Of Pigeons, you should find all the threads and links:
> 
> 2007 Pageant Of Pigeons
> 
> ...


I'll be more than willing to pick up Risingstarfans if he wants to hitch a ride down to the meeting . I haven't recieved any info from George regarding the meeting time, address and directions, maybe I can get that from you?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> I'll be more than willing to pick up Risingstarfans if he wants to hitch a ride down to the meeting . I haven't recieved any info from George regarding the meeting time, address and directions, maybe I can get that from you?


Hi Henry,

The info about the location and time for the ASR meetings may be posted somewhere here on Pigeon-Talk, but I'm not finding anything when I searched just now. Probably just easier to ask George! 

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

American Show Racer even looks better in person. They look very athletic like muscular. You definitely have to visit some pigeon shows. You will be in for a surprise. I only attended one pigeon show that George invited me and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah Rod, the show racers are very nice looking birds! I am planning to go to the big show in september. For now I will have to wait unless there are shows before then.


----------

